# More Siouxlands Presbytery Headlines on the Aquila Report



## Sven (Jan 25, 2010)

Wes White posted this today on the Aquila report.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 26, 2010)

What’s Going On in the Siouxlands Presbytery (PCA)? Heidelblog


----------



## Archlute (Jan 26, 2010)

I would be willing to bet that if the Judaizers had found a way to work themselves into a presbytery they would have accused St. Paul of breaking the 9th commandment as well. 

As I've said before, if I had a nickle for every time I have heard guilty men in Presbyterian and Reformed circles use the 9th commandment to divert attention from themselves back onto their accusers, well...


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 26, 2010)

There are a couple related posts on Green Baggins:
Green Baggins

I suspect several people we know on the Board are in a difficult position and not appropriately able to comment so we ought respect that and not press them.

A couple things stand out:

1) Sounds like the decision was made in a rush as a major winter storm approached the presbytery meeting
2) The unanimous decision of the second study committee (to find the "federal vision" out-of-accord) still stands but final action is delayed until September now and the views continue to be confused and taught in the meantime.

Someone with procedure knowledge on this might be able to help us understand.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 26, 2010)

I would only point out that the Committee was formed by Siouxlands at the express direction of the SJC, which ruled in Case 2008-14:



> II. STATEMENT OF THE ISSUE
> 
> Did Presbytery of Siouxlands err when it denied a Complaint seeking the appointment of
> a committee to conduct a BCO 31-2 investigation?
> ...



This was clearly to be a judicial panel/committee, not a "study committee"; hence the BCO 31-2 reference.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Brian for the insiders account.



> The Aquila Report
> 
> Under warnings of a big winter storm, the Presbytery of Siouxlands met for its 88th stated meeting at the WatertownEventCenter on January 22, 2010. The meeting, scheduled to go from Friday at 9:00 a.m. until Saturday noon, adjourned early in order to allow Presbyters to return to their homes before the wintry onslaught. In spite of the short meeting, the Presbytery was able to accomplish its major business.



It sounded from the news account that there was time pressure, with the meeting was adjourned early because of the approaching storm.

(I understand that presbytery meetings can last a long time if there are major issues on the agenda)




> The new judicial committee reported at the January meeting with a unanimous recommendation that the Presbytery find a strong presumption of guilt “in the preaching/teaching views of [a member] with respect to doctrines associated with the so-called Federal Vision that are contrary to the doctrinal standards of the PCA.”
> 
> The Presbytery deferred consideration of the judicial committee recommendation to the 90th stated meeting in September. In the meantime, the Presbytery erected a new committee, per the member’s request, consisting of members chosen by the Presbytery and the member in order to instruct and advise that member.



With the clarifications here, it sounds like the unanimous finding of a presumption of guilt on the part of the individual teaching federal vision, is deferred until later. It was not rejected, but this is clearly a delaying motion.

It also seems as if there is procedure here to also have a report on an alleged ninth commandment violation, to be heard at the same time of presumably final action on the committee's report.

Is that correct?


----------



## bouletheou (Jan 27, 2010)

Scott, 

No. The Ninth Commandment issue is about me and (in part) my postings on this board. The other stuff is about TE Greg Lawrence. The committee erected to investigate me is directed to report at the April meeting.

In other news, there's a fascinating new blog post over at The Happy TR.


----------



## Wes White (Jan 28, 2010)

You can now read TE Lane Keister's reply to TE Joshua Moon, pastor of Good Shepherd PCA of Minnetonka, Minnesota. 

Johannes Weslianus: TE Lane Keister's Protest in Response to TE Josh Moon's Defense of TE Greg Lawrence


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wes White said:


> You can now read TE Lane Keister's reply to TE Joshua Moon, pastor of Good Shepherd PCA of Minnetonka, Minnesota.
> 
> Johannes Weslianus: TE Lane Keister's Protest in Response to TE Josh Moon's Defense of TE Greg Lawrence


 
The process here is somewhat difficult to follow and complicated.

Can you clarify- was this a response to the first judicial committee of the Presbytery that voted to exonerate? (Not the second one that voted unanimously NOT to exonerate, and not in response to the recent Presbytery as a whole to defer consideration of the second judicial committee recommendation?)


----------



## bouletheou (Feb 16, 2010)

Further meditations on the Federal Vision controversy, now with allegory.

The Happy T.R.: The Pilgrim's Digress


----------



## bouletheou (Feb 17, 2010)

The continuing story of the delegation of sheep sent to seek help with the savage wolves in their midst.

The Happy T.R.


----------



## lynnie (Feb 17, 2010)

That was sooo funny.
_
for the Undershepherds of Ecclesia Emergenta and their cousins in the Pea-See-Aay go to great lengths to disguise themselves and blend in with the other residents of Postmodern. They are terrified of standing out from their neighbors in speech or mannerism or appearance, and will even swear and blaspheme like them from time to time. They are taught to do so by their Pope, Mick Laren_.


----------



## bouletheou (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you, Lynnie.

A new installment of the continuing stoooory of the sheep seeking help from the undershepherds.

The Happy T.R.


----------

